#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм без Нирваны

## Easmirnov

По моему убеждению, неверующие от верующих отличаются тем, что не зависимо от того, существует ли Нирвана (или Бог), после всеобщего признания данного факта их жизнь не изменится. Т.е. если научно будет доказан и принят факт существования Нирваны, подобно тому, как был признан факт того, что Земля - круглая, а не плоская, им не придется оправдываться за то, что они в это не верили. Не придется по той причине, что не существует универсальной веры, а для того, что бы быть добрым, порядочным, высоконравственным человеком - религия не нужна.
Но если у верующих отобрать их веру в Нирвану или Бога - их жизнь потеряет всякий смысл. Обычно в ответ на это я слышу: "А зачем подобное воображать? Мне хорошо с моей верой, в этом смысл моей жизни". Но у наркомана тоже весь смысл жизни заключен в наркотиках. Это по своему счастливая, радостная, полная красок и переживаний жизнь, которую он не готов променять на что-либо другое, вообразить, что счастливая жизнь возможна и без наркотиков или алкоголя. 
Мне хочется разобраться в этом вопросе для себя, понять, в чем я ошибаюсь. Почему неверующим легко представить жизнь с Нирваной, а верующим - сложно представить жизнь без нее.
Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Религия - это яд. 
Мао Дзе Дун 
(с) Кундун movie

----------


## Топпер

> По моему убеждению, неверующие от верующих отличаются тем, что не зависимо от того, существует ли Нирвана (или Бог), после всеобщего признания данного факта их жизнь не изменится. Т.е. если научно будет доказан и принят факт существования Нирваны, подобно тому, как был признан факт того, что Земля - круглая, а не плоская, им не придется оправдываться за то, что они в это не верили.


Такое доказательство невозможно. Круглая Земля и Ниббана - разные категории. Ниббана - внутреннее достижение. 
Как бы вы отнеслись к предложению поверить в любовь только, если она будет доказана так же, как доказана шарообразность Земли?



> Но если у верующих отобрать их веру в Нирвану или Бога - их жизнь потеряет всякий смысл. Обычно в ответ на это я слышу: "А зачем подобное воображать? Мне хорошо с моей верой, в этом смысл моей жизни". Но у наркомана тоже весь смысл жизни заключен в наркотиках. Это по своему счастливая, радостная, полная красок и переживаний жизнь, которую он не готов променять на что-либо другое, вообразить, что счастливая жизнь возможна и без наркотиков или алкоголя.


Пока у вас в голове установка, что Ниббана подобна наркотическому угару противопоставляемая радостной, полной красок жизни, вряд ли вы сможете почерпнуть что-либо полезное для себя.
Ниббана - это окончание страданий. Пока вы это не поймёте, у вас будут рождаться подобные сравнения и вопросы.



> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


Чего не существует? Освобождения от омрачений? Почему я должен думать, что такое освобождение невозможно, когда сама практика даёт ответ, что это возможно (по крайней мере на уровне доступном мне, я вижу, что Будда был прав.)

----------

Bagira (24.09.2009), Bob (23.09.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.09.2009), Ho Shim (23.09.2009), Jani (29.09.2009), Sche (04.11.2009), Won Soeng (24.09.2009), Zom (23.09.2009), Алекс С (23.09.2009), Артем Тараненко (23.09.2009), Бел (15.04.2010), Буль (23.09.2009), Вова Л. (23.09.2009), Иилья (23.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (28.09.2009), Ната (23.09.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (24.09.2009), Турецкий (05.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (23.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Чего не существует? Освобождения от омрачений? Почему я должен думать, что такое освобождение невозможно, когда сама практика даёт ответ, что это возможно (по крайней мере на уровне доступном мне, я вижу, что Будда был прав.)


Более того, тому имеются явные доказательства.  :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я  думаю , что  Ниббанна  была , есть  и  будет  независимо  от  того,  верим  мы  в  неё  или  нет.

----------

Bagira (24.09.2009), Алекс С (23.09.2009)

----------


## Easmirnov

> Ниббана - внутреннее достижение.


Конечно, состояние внутреннего покоя и умиротворения вполне достижимо, для этого даже не обязательно быть буддистом, но буддисты верят, что они способны рождаться вновь и вновь, и на протяжении многих жизней идти к этой цели - в этом отличие религиозных людей, в данном случае - буддистов, которые следуют определенным ритуалам, для достижения этих целей, от неверующих, которые не следуют никаким религиозным целям, но, например, живут не менее праведно - без внутренних противоречий.
Но тогда, я думаю, ответ на мой вопрос очевиден: если у буддиста не будет шанса прожить следующую жизнь более праведно, чем настоящую, т.е. если никаких перерождений не существует, он ничего не изменит в текущей жизни и проживет ее точно так же?

----------


## Easmirnov

> Я  думаю , что  Ниббанна  была , есть  и  будет  независимо  от  того,  верим  мы  в  неё  или  нет.


А что вы _чувствуете_, если думаете о том, что ее нет?

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, состояние внутреннего покоя и умиротворения вполне достижимо, для этого даже не обязательно быть буддистом, но буддисты верят, что они способны рождаться вновь и вновь, и на протяжении многих жизней идти к этой цели - в этом отличие религиозных людей, в данном случае - буддистов, которые следуют определенным ритуалам, для достижения этих целей, от неверующих, которые не следуют никаким религиозным целям, но, например, живут не менее праведно - без внутренних противоречий.


Получается, что у вас вопрос не по поводу Ниббаны, а по поводу перерождений. Это - несколько разные вопросы.

Кстати, а что это за "внутренние противоречия" у буддистов?



> Но тогда, я думаю, ответ на мой вопрос очевиден: если у буддиста не будет шанса прожить следующую жизнь более праведно, чем настоящую, т.е. если никаких перерождений не существует, он ничего не изменит в текущей жизни и проживет ее точно так же?


Также, как кто или что? Непонятен вопрос.

----------


## Fritz

Факт существования нирваны научно доказывается - выводится логически возможность его существования. Любой может на бытовом уровне представить себе эту возможность. Надо для начала разобраться с тем что такое нирвана. Другое дело долгое время может на это уйти, и силы.
Тёмная материя и чёрные дыры тоже существуют только на бумаге, а так их существование не доказано в силу недосягаемости для органов чувств. Нирвана вполне доступна на интеллектуальном уровне, лететь никуда не надо. Только в чёрные дыры почему-то верят все, а в нирвану не очень.

----------

Huandi (23.09.2009), Иилья (23.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А что вы _чувствуете_, если думаете о том, что ее нет?


Я нисколько  не  сомневаюсь  в  учении Будды, и  даже  не  думаю  ,что  Нирваны  может не  быть.

----------


## Aion

> Но если у верующих отобрать их веру... их жизнь потеряет всякий смысл.


 В контексте разговора о смысле жизни буддизм можно рассматривать как психотерапевтическую систему. В принципе всё равно, существует ли предмет религиозной веры, и что он из себя представляет, буддизм - это практика работы со страданием, его причиной, прекращением и путём, ведущим к прекращению.

----------

Алекс С (23.09.2009), Иилья (23.09.2009), Чиффа (23.09.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Вера в перерождения обсуславливает необходимость освобождения от череды рождений. Это есть основание для буддийской практики, без этого она лишена смысла. "Не верить в нирвану " означает полагание, что череду перерождений нельзя прекратить. Материалистическое же воззрение есть "вера в то, что паринирвана обретается после смерти этого тела автоматически".

----------

Zodpa Tharchin (23.09.2009), Zom (23.09.2009), Вантус (23.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2009), Чиффа (23.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


Интересно, что вы задаёте всё время один и тот же вопрос - уже который раз поднимаете подобную тему. Видимо это не даёт вам покоя - а отсутствие покоя - это уже дуккха. Поэтому, быть может, пока вы не поверите в ниббану и перерождения - вас всё также по-прежнему будет мучить этот вопрос - о "неверии" и о "ведении нравственной жизни без веры". 

Впрочем, сомнения и противоречия о перерождениях и ниббане - это часть пути, которую нужно пройти. Буддисты выстраивают свою жизнь так, чтобы пройти эту часть пути, и пройти её можно - но правда для этого недостаточно просто "быть хорошим" - для этого требуется изучать Дхамму и практиковать её. 

Я часто привожу сравнение с откапыванием в земле огромного скрытого в ней механизма или же с собиранием мозаики. Когда начинают виднеться части механизма или же когда вы видите, что мозаика - это не просто кучка разбросанных неподходящих к друг другу фрагментов - то появляется доверие (saddha) к Будде и Дхамме. И с каждым таким фрагментом мозаики оно только возрастает - всё крепче и крепче. 

Если же вы в принципе не желаете изучать и практиковать Дхамму до тех пор, пока "как нибудь не убедитесь в ниббане" - то сомнения не исчезнут никогда, потому что нет для этого условий. Вы не идёте - а стоите на месте. А когда вы стоите - вы не можете ни до куда добраться. И это касается не только буддизма. Такие ситуации можно встретить  сплошь и рядом во всех областях человеческой жизни, на самых разных уровнях. Саддха - или доверие - это не есть нечто сугубо религиозное. Это очень даже часто задействованный фактор ума у каждого человека.

Но если напрямую отвечать на ваш вопрос, т.е. предположить, что установлено, что ни перерождений, ни ниббаны нет - то ответ очевиден - каждый человек в таком случае сам для себя решает, как ему оптимальнее прожить свою жизнь. Фактически ЛЮБОЕ действие ЛЮБОГО живого существа - это попытка улучшить настоящий момент жизни. Посмотрите в окно - все эти люди идут туда и сюда не просто так - а с целью каким-либо образом улучшить свою жизнь. В этом случае этот принцип не изменяется - и каждый человек просто выбирает, как ему оптимальнее. Кто-то решит действовать по принципу: "Live fast - Die Young", кто-то попытается найти счастье в семейной жизни, кто-то ещё как-то. Это уже не столь важно тогда.

----------

Bob (23.09.2009), Алекс С (23.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Паринирвана не уничтожение личности.
И освобождаются от омрачений а не от перерождений.

----------


## Топпер

> Паринирвана не уничтожение личности.
> И освобождаются от омрачений а не от перерождений.


Конечно нет. Если учесть что личности не существует, уничтожаться нечему.

----------

Zom (23.09.2009), Войнич (23.09.2009), Иилья (23.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Я говорю не про атман.

----------


## Топпер

Про какую то личность, которая есть помимо пяти ккхандх?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Скандхи и дхармы.

----------


## Бо

> научно будет доказан и принят факт существования Нирваны


Интересное словосочетание, что под этим подразумевается? Кто будет это доказывать - физики, химики, астрономы, генетики? Если логики и философы - то всё уже давно доказано буддийскими логиками и философами. Или вы ждёте когда в желтых газетах напишут что учёные доказали существование нирваны, когда в школьный курс включат программу нирвановедения? 

Доброта, порядочность, высоконравственность - понятие взращенные религией, христианством, буддизмом, исламом в средние века. Язычники не заботились о нравственности, с легкостью отдавали людей в жертву богам, устраивали оргии в честь богов плодородия и проч. 

Будда не заставлял никого верить в Нирвану - говорил - проверяйте, если это не так - отбросьте это.

P.S. У наркоманов смысл жизни не в наркотиках, наркоманы как и все люди ищут счастья, находят его в чувственных удовольствиях\телесных радостях, хотя это кажущееся счастье. Со временем наркотики уже не приносят удовольствия, а приём наркотиков используется как способ забыться от страданий (такое прибежище).

----------

Алекс С (23.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

Буддизм без Нирваны - это подобие Курайника, то есть многообразие сансарического холивара. )))

----------


## Huandi

Не могу вспомнить в какой это сутре. Будда говорит, что воззрение материализма менее вредно, чем вера в вечный атман, так как не развивает жажду существования. При обязательном условии, что последователь сохраняет нравственность.

----------

Алекс С (23.09.2009), Бел (15.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Скандхи и дхармы.


Они в Ниббане уничтожаются. Ибо ккхандхи - это обусловленные дхаммы. Их погашение и делает возможным открытие Ниббаны.

----------

Читтадхаммо (23.09.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Не могу вспомнить в какой это сутре. Будда говорит, что воззрение материализма менее вредно, чем вера в вечный атман, так как не развивает жажду существования. При обязательном условии, что последователь сохраняет нравственность.


Это странное высказывание, либо неправильный перевод, либо перевод вне контекста, вне смысла, либо левак. Может ещё быть специфичность аудитории. Нравственность возможна только при верном воззрении и жажда при такой вере может развиваться ещё сильнее. Вера в атман к нравственности так или иначе располагает, при вере в материю и самобытное существование внешнего мира нравственность абсолютно бессмысленна.

----------


## Huandi

Если нравственность имеется, то ее причины не так важны, так как неблагая карма из-за ненравственности не возникает все равно. Для дхармы, полагаю, приоритетнее ниродха жажды, а не причины нравственности.

----------

Бел (15.04.2010)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Они в Ниббане уничтожаются. Ибо ккхандхи - это обусловленные дхаммы. Их погашение и делает возможным открытие Ниббаны.


В ваджраяне по другому.Там махасукха с угасанием клеш и свободная мысль.

----------


## Ондрий

Разумеется, по матчасти, все с точностью до наоборот!  :Smilie: 

Материализм ввергает сразу в ады, т.к. культивация подобного воззрения не предполагает ни сл. жизни, ни соотвествующих результатов за деяния. 

Так то! (С)

----------


## Топпер

> В ваджраяне по другому.Там махасукха с угасанием клеш и свободная мысль.


И в ваджраяне так же. Если вы говорите о дхаммах, то разницы нет.

----------


## Fritz

> Если нравственность имеется, то ее причины не так важны, так как неблагая карма из-за ненравственности не возникает все равно. Для дхармы, полагаю, приоритетнее ниродха жажды, а не причины нарвственности.


У нравственности тоже есть причины и у ниродхи жажды они есть. Вера в материю и внешний мир такими причинами не являются, наоброт. По такой логике анагаминами можно было бы считать амёб - они абсолютно нравственны. Имхо, в принципе, нравственность - это вершки айсберга.

----------


## Huandi

> Материализм ввергает сразу в ады, т.к. культивация подобного воззрения не предполагает ни сл. жизни, ни соотвествующих результатов за деяния.


Как ни странно, неверие в отсутствие воздаяния в следующих жизнях не отменяет само воздание. И нравственный человек получает то, что заслуживает. А ад за ложное воззрение, при ряде условий опять же, светит в любом случае - хоть материалисту, хоть теисту.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Если бы будда Шакьямуни и Гараб Дорже полность угасли,как бы они нам проповедовали?Или они роботы?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

В ад попадают за ненависть и гнев.

----------


## Huandi

> У нравственности тоже есть причины и у ниродхи жажды они есть. Вера в материю и внешний мир такими причинами не являются, наоброт. По такой логике анагаминами можно было бы считать амёб - они абсолютно нравственны. Имхо, в принципе, нравственность - это вершки айсберга.


Ниродха жажды это асанскрита-дхарма. Вера в материю не является причиной нравственности. Речь шла о том, что материалист должен быть нравственным (по любым причинам), чтобы вообще рассуждать на эту тему. То есть, мы берем неких двух нравственных людей, не совершающих явного неблагого, но оба имеющих ложные воззрения - один материалистическое ("нигилизм", как это кто-то неудачно обозвал), другой веру в вечную душу (этернализм). Так вот первый в лучших условиях, так как не развивает жажду.

----------


## Войнич

> "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


 Свободу.Они ничего не теряют, если ничего нет наступит смерть и полное автоматическое освобождение от  страданий.

----------

Zodpa Tharchin (23.09.2009), Алекс С (23.09.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Как ни странно, *неверие* в отсутствие воздаяния в следующих жизнях не отменяет само воздание. И нравственный человек получает то, что заслуживает. А ад за ложное воззрение, при ряде условий опять же, светит в любом случае - хоть материалисту, хоть теисту.


Ключевой компонент здесь выделен жирным. Теистические системы так или иначе хоть какую-то нравственность предлагают катаньем или мытьём, материалисту остаётся только жажда, причём оголтелая. Не мог Будда такого сказать, либо аудитория состояла из крайних атманистов (типа нам всё равно - атман и в Африке атман, чист независтимо от наших деяний, таких до сих пор много, пантеисты, ложные дзогченцы и т.п.) и нужно было эту крайность взломать.

----------


## Топпер

> Если бы будда Шакьямуни и Гараб Дорже полность угасли,как бы они нам проповедовали?Или они роботы?


При жизни Будда ещё не достиг безостаточной Ниббаны. Его ккхандхи ещё присутствовали.

----------

Войнич (23.09.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> При жизни Будда ещё не достиг безостаточной Ниббаны. Его ккхандхи ещё присутствовали.


Прошу заметить, это точка зрения Тхеравады, полезно указывать это при публикации в общем форуме. У Махаяны иная точка зрения.

----------

Legba (23.09.2009), Александр С (23.09.2009)

----------


## Алекс С

> Но если у верующих отобрать их веру в Нирвану или Бога - их жизнь потеряет всякий смысл.


Буду говорить за себя. Смысл моей жизни вовсе не в нирване, а в нравственном совершенствовании, исправлении своего характера в лучшую сторону. 

Как думаете, потеряет ли смысл моя жизнь, если нирвана окажется мифом?  :Wink: 




> Мне хочется разобраться в этом вопросе для себя, понять, в чем я ошибаюсь. Почему неверующим легко представить жизнь с Нирваной, а верующим - сложно представить жизнь без нее.


Потому что есть привязанность к этой идее. 




> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


Честно говоря - разочарование, в том плане, что мои представления об этом мире не соотвествовали действительности. Однако я буду продолжать заниматься буддийскими психотехниками.  :Wink:   Независимо от того, есть нирвана или нет, они приносят реальный ощутимый положительный результат.

----------

Easmirnov (24.09.2009), Слава Эркин (23.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич

> Почему неверующим легко представить жизнь с Нирваной, а верующим - сложно представить жизнь без нее.


*Easmirnov*
Вопрос интересный. Попытаюсь  выразить свое мнение ясно и доходчиво.
Для начала, следует уточнить что не все верующие в Бога и буддисты, какие себя ими называют(или на полном серьезе считают).
Постоянная Вера в Бога или Ниббану, это прежде ежесекундная  напряженная работа над умом, душей.
Как только есть отход, например, включается и не контролируется какое либо   желание приводящие к плохому. Это уже отход от Веры в Ниббану.
Это не вера.
_Верящих много, верующих мало. Борис Крутиер_

----------


## Fritz

> Ниродха жажды это асанскрита-дхарма. Вера в материю не является причиной нравственности. Речь шла о том, что материалист должен быть нравственным (по любым причинам), чтобы вообще рассуждать на эту тему. То есть, мы берем неких двух нравственных людей, не совершающих явного неблагого, но оба имеющих ложные воззрения - один материалистическое ("нигилизм", как это кто-то неудачно обозвал), другой веру в вечную душу (этернализм). Так вот первый в лучших условиях, так как не развивает жажду.


Ну что что асанскрита. Это что, случайность - асанскрита дхарма?))) Она асанскрита потому что ей не с чем санскритировать.
Если методологически рассматривать обоих - то они в одинаковом положении, т.к. с будд. т. зр. оба безнравственны, нравственность в буддизме всегда возникает со знанием  и опирается на него.  Иначе некоторые животные автоматом были бы святыми, или дауны например. У материалиста - отвращение, а это по сути жажда. И равнодушие, т.е. тоже жажда любых вариантов.

----------


## Huandi

> Теистические системы так или иначе хоть какую-то нравственность предлагают катаньем или мытьём, материалисту остаётся только жажда, причём оголтелая.


Основы для нравственности есть и другие - просто общечеловеческие. И нравственность материалиста ценнее - она основана не на страхе наказания, а на убеждении.




> либо аудитория состояла из крайних атманистов


Скорее из людей образованных и с хорошим воспитанием, для которых нравственность нечто само-собой разумеющееся, и не требующее основания в виде страха перед наказанием.

----------

Чженсинь (04.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Ну что что асанскрита. Это что, случайность - асанскрита дхарма?))) Она асанскрита потому что ей не с чем санскритировать.


Не случайность, а эффект, происходящий из-за отсутствия помех.




> Если методологически рассматривать обоих - то они в одинаковом положении, т.к. с будд. т. зр. оба безнравственны, нравственность в буддизме всегда возникает со знанием и опирается на него. Иначе некоторые животные автоматом были бы святыми, или дауны например.


Про это написал выше.  Отличие от животных - намеренность в действиях. Материалист же намеренно нравственен, из-за воспитания или еще чего-то, а не случайно.




> У материалиста - отвращение, а это по сути жажда.


Отвращение это когда чего-то не хотят. Материалист же не хочет прекратить свое бытие, может он наоборот хочет жить вечно, а просто у него такое воззрение (про что и речь) - что не будет бытия. Как раз у материалиста не возникает намерения прекратить бхаву (то есть, он не стремится к нирване), так как считает, что она все равно наступит.

----------


## Алекс С

Здесь говорили о нравственности...

Вот, я думаю, чей добрый поступок ценнее? 

Представим, что есть двое богатых людей и они оба пожертвовали значительную часть своих сбережений на соц. помощь.

Один верующий, другой атеист...

Чей поступок ценнее и бескорыстнее? Атеисту не нужно ждать награды за свой добрый поступок. Он делает его действительно бескорыстно. А вот верующий? Хотябы глубоко в подсознании но всеравно есть вера в то, что за это его наградят. Кармически или от Бога.

Нет ли в этом эгоизма?

----------


## Fritz

> Основы для нравственности есть и другие - просто общечеловеческие. И нравственность материалиста ценнее - она основана не на страхе наказания, а на убеждении.


Смотря для кого ценнее, вроде как уже договорились, что ценность подобной  нравственности в корне условна. "Общечеловечность" - тоже религиозная система, почему нет. На каком убеждении, у материалиста нет убеждений, убеждения есть у материи, либо ему неважно какое у него убеждение. Нет у него почвы для нравственности, кроме жажды))) Жажды любования убеждением например, экспромтом. 



> Скорее из людей образованных и с хорошим воспитанием, для которых нравственность нечто само-собой разумеющееся, и не требующее основания в виде страха перед наказанием.


Такими людьми в то время и в том месте и были крайние атманисты. Наказание тут ни при чём, как раз они и верили в наказания, от Кришны, кармы и пракрити, а Будда про наказания ничего не говорил, он говорил что наказуемый и наказание - это одно и тоже.




> Не случайность, а эффект, происходящий из-за отсутствия помех.


Ну ведь не случайный же эффект?))




> Как раз у материалиста не возникает намерения прекратить бхаву (то есть, он не стремится к нирване), так как считает, что она все равно наступит.


Поэтому между нравственностью и ненравственностью нет для него разницы, он отрицает неслучайность эффекта, он формирует тем самым свою следующую локу ("накапливает карму") в подобном ключе, а это только ад.
Поэтому эти слова Будды требуют дальнейшего изучения - кому когда и в какой связи.

----------


## Войнич

> Нет ли в этом эгоизма?


Есть. Но ведь такие дающие в будущем могут стать совершенными.Теми кто не ждет наград. Причем достаточно быстро, если подавать начнут каждый день.  Хоть что то, хоть кому . Скоро это просто превратиться в привычку,как дышать (дающий не будет осознавать, что он дает) ,которая и есть бескорыстие.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Смотря для кого ценнее, вроде как уже договорились, что ценность подобной нравственности в корне условна. "Общечеловечность" - тоже религиозная система, почему нет. На каком убеждении, у материалиста нет убеждений, убеждения есть у материи, либо ему неважно какое у него убеждение. Нет у него почвы для нравственности, кроме жажды))) Жажды любования убеждением например, экспромтом.


Для нравственности материалиста есть ещё другое основание, но нужно быть психически здоровым человеком, чтобы его осознать. Так что удачно выздороветь!  :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (23.09.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Смотря для кого ценнее


Полагаю, что для всех. И для него самого и для других людей. Когда основанием нравственности является вера в сверхъестественное (в наказание от могучего божества, к примеру), то в случае потери веры в божество, человек потеряет и основание быть нравственным. Что как раз нередко случается с людьми воспитанными в христианстве. Материалисту это не грозит.




> "Общечеловечность" - тоже религиозная система, почему нет.


Потому что нет.




> Нет у него почвы для нравственности, кроме жажды))) Жажды любования убеждением например, экспромтом.


Опорой нравственности может быть и желание блага другим. 




> Такими людьми в то время и в том месте и были крайние атманисты.


Насколько мне помнится, там не об этом шла речь. А просто разговор с каким-то человеком - ответы на его вопросы. 




> Ну ведь не случайный же эффект?))


Никто про случайность и не говорил вроде как. Но у нее нет производящей причины.




> Поэтому между нравственностью и ненравственностью нет для него разницы


Вы возможные выводы из материализма экстраполируете на все случае. А было однозначно сказано - обсуждается нравственный материалист.

----------

Иван Ран (23.09.2009), Чженсинь (04.11.2009)

----------


## Алекс С

------_Есть. Но ведь такие дающие в будущем могут стать совершенными.Теми кто не ждет наград. Причем достаточно быстро, если подавать начнут каждый день. Хоть что то, хоть кому . Скоро это просто превратиться в привычку,как дышать (дающий не будет осознавать, что он дает) ,которая и есть бескорыстие._------

Вполне возможно. Но лично меня это очень смущает.  :Frown:  

Я стараюсь делать добрые дела. Даже такие мелочи, как погоня за комаром по комнате, чтобы его поймать и отпустить через форточку, а не убивать...    Однако, когда я отпустил его, в разуме автоматически возникло "о, хорошая карма появилась". И тогда я понимаю, что, скорее всего на подсознательном уровне я руководствовался не меттой, не Безмерными Состояниями а обычным обывательским эгоизмом. 

Вот как это преодолеть я не знаю.  Силен Мара, однако...


Или когда слышу истории о чьем-то несчастье, во мне просыпается такое сострадание...  а потом приходит понимание, что это сострадание эгоистично. Ведь, если я слышу о чужом счастье и достижении, сорадование возникает, однако и зависть тоже. Наблюдение за своими чувствами в медитации  помогло мне увидеть такие вещи.  Поэтому такое сострадание - не сострадание вовсе. Сколько по телеку разных шоу появилось о чужом горе? И суд, и различные истории.  И вся аудитория так сострадает героям, так сострадает. А если бы появились шоу о чужом счастье, о чужом взлете, о баловнях судьбы? Кто бы это смотрел? 
Ведь нам проще сострадать, а не сорадоваться. Тогда мы понимаем, что не только мы в беде, а и другие. Подсознательно мы думаем "ой, они страдают так же как и я...  бедные". И это жаление Себя Любимого. Покажите этой своей части чужое счастье и что в итоге? "Я страдаю, пнусь, а ему\ей так легко все дается"...   

Все наши поступки, даже самые светлы пропитаны в большей или меньшей степени этим ядом эгоизма.   И как от него избавиться я даже не имею представления.   :Frown:

----------

Читтадхаммо (24.09.2009)

----------


## Алекс С

"Клянусь освободить от страдания всех существ, сколь бесчисленны бы они небыли" - обет Бодхистаттвы. 

Я его еще не давал, однако хочу принять вместе с Прибежищем от Учителя (когда, наконец с ним встречусь), и если в это время представить, что количество существ бесконечно большое, что им нет конца, а значит, я никогда не попаду в нирвану...  но всеравно собираюсь стать Бодхисаттвой, - такое положение дел для меня более ценное чем сама нирвана...

----------


## Войнич

> Однако, когда я отпустил его, в разуме автоматически возникло "о, хорошая карма появилась".


Нормальная реакция, просто отвечайте мысли  " мне все равно, я делаю это просто так   ".



> Или когда слышу истории о чьем-то несчастье, во мне просыпается такое сострадание


 Для меня это чувство тоже не понятно и не совсем однозначно.
Забота и соучастие более явственно. Но это мое имхо. 
Оснавано на том, что со страдающих достаточно а тех кто заботиться и соучаствует минимум.
Видят грязного старика и сострадают, а испачкать одежду сажая в  собственноручно оплаченное такси в лом.

----------

Алекс С (23.09.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Опорой нравственности может быть и желание блага другим.


А опорой для желания блага другим? Может в этой сутре говорится не про материалистов, просто у европейского переводчика так получилось - материалист. Потому что материалисту нет резона блага другим желать, зачем? Вы рисуете картину какго-то святого материалиста.)) Так он у Вас и до идеалиста дойдёт.




> Потому что нет.


Общечеловечность для материалиста - бзик, прикольное верование для потешания своего временного я. Чем не религия? Ну или способ жить в обществе вольготно, а это уже жажда. Христианство тоже не самый плохой способ благополучно жить в обществе, а ислам и вподавну.




> Материалисту это не грозит.


Зато грозит другое.




> Никто про случайность и не говорил вроде как. Но у нее нет производящей причины.


 ОК, я неправильно высказался, правильнее - её нечему санскритировать.




> А было однозначно сказано - обсуждается нравственный материалист.


Нужно таки с оказией подглядеть в сутру какое там слово стоит. Нравственный материалист в лучшем случае жаждет и планирует это делать до  СВОЕЙ "нирваны". Единственное что ещё может быть - будда имел в виду сансарный успех, относительное счастье, а не прекращение дукха. В принципе, материалист может и в райском вместилище родиться. Но в других сутрах Будда намекает что подобное рождение ничем не лучше адского.

----------


## Топпер

> Прошу заметить, это точка зрения Тхеравады, полезно указывать это при публикации в общем форуме. У Махаяны иная точка зрения.


А в Махаяне у Будды нет ккхандх? Как же он существовал в сансаре?

----------


## Бо

> Чей поступок ценнее и бескорыстнее? Атеисту не нужно ждать награды за свой добрый поступок. Он делает его действительно бескорыстно. А вот верующий? Хотябы глубоко в подсознании но всеравно есть вера в то, что за это его наградят. Кармически или от Бога.


Не обязательно атеист делает это бескорыстно. Мотивы могут быть разные - общественное признание, рекламная акция, либо налоговые льготы и т.д.

----------


## Войнич

Общественное признание?
Обществу все равно или отрицательно, если вы кому то помогаете. Речь не о благотворительности в большом масштабе. А булку бабке подарить, например.В таком случае нет рекламных акций, либо налоговых льгот и т.д

----------


## Иван Ран

> А булку бабке подарить, например.В таком случае нет рекламных акций, либо налоговых льгот и т.д


Ну что вы, гадкий материалист сделает это для того, чтобы потешить своё самолюбие: мол, вот он какой я добренький. Или может у него (неосознанное) чувство вины, и он таким поведением хочет его искоренить  :Smilie:

----------


## Слава Эркин

[QUOTE=Алекс С;288485]"Клянусь освободить от страдания всех существ, сколь бесчисленны бы они небыли" - обет Бодхистаттвы. 

Я его еще не давал, однако хочу принять вместе с Прибежищем от Учителя (когда, наконец с ним встречусь), и если в это время представить, что количество существ бесконечно большое, что им нет конца, а значит, я никогда не попаду в нирвану...  но всеравно собираюсь стать Бодхисаттвой, - такое положение дел для меня более ценное чем сама нирвана...[/QUOTЯ

Я тоже не давал такого обета... Я не знаю зачем давать обет, если зарание знаеш что не сможеш его выполнить?.. ( Хотя никогда не знаю к чему подведёт Учитель) .
Я даже о просветлении никогда не думал. Просто есть какая-то необъяснимая связь с Учителем, а он , в свою очередь, взращивает в учениках внутреннюю совесть. И каждый раз, когда действую не по-совести, сразу или после испутуваю страдание.
Быть нравственным человеком можно и без практики Дхармы ( или любова другого Пути), тому, надеюсь, есть примеры вокруг нас. Но, на мой взгляд, быть Высоконравственным существом невозможно без духовной практики!

----------


## Алекс С

-------_Я даже о просветлении никогда не думал._----------

Я буддист только потому, что его практики действительно работают для меня. Я перепробывал и христианство и эзотерические практики и еще много чего, но лишь буддийские практики (подкрепленные еще и соответствующей философией) для меня работают. 

Занимаясь ими я на собственном опыте прочувствовал смысл многих Слов Будды и различных учителей. 

Нирвана для меня не какое-то абстрактное Царство Божье, о котором никто не имеет представления. Во время медитации мне иногда на доли секунды удается достичь состояния без мыслей, без грубых чувств, без всяких концепций. Лишь чистое восприятие, и полное спокойствие. Может это и не Нирвана с большой буквы, но все же то счастье успокоения, о котором говорится в сутрах я ощутил. 

И это несравнимо.  Поэтому я выбрал Дхарму, как инструмент ,позволяющий мне меняться.

О Просветлении я тоже не думал. Вернее думал, но не о своем личном. До просветления (чего питать иллюзии) мне очень далеко. 

Это как цель - взобраться на вершину горы.  Да, я иду на вершину. Я стремлюсь к этому, однако передомной и горой есть бурная река (амбиции, эгоизм и т.д.). И я на данный момент думаю как ее перейти. После реки буду думать о восхождении на гору. 

 :Smilie:

----------

Easmirnov (24.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Факт существования нирваны научно доказывается...


"Нильс Бор предложил Копенгагенскую интерпретацию, в которой утверждается, что наши уравнения в действительности не описывают мир. Они описывают лишь наши ментальные процессы, которые нам необходимы для того, чтобы описать мир.
Любое устройство, выводящее нас из первой Странной Петли (копенгагенского крушения объективности) направляет нас во вторую Странную Петлю, а выход из второй неизбежно приведет нас к третьей Странной Петле, и так далее до бесконечности. Все, что мы можем сделать - это разрабатывать модели самих себя, разрабатывающих модели. В этом случае единственным выходом будет расслабиться и насладиться зрелищем."

----------


## PampKin Head

Я не верю в цель, я доверяю  своим кроссовкам... своим ногам... дороге, по которой иду...

P.S. Собственно, тема "буддизм без страданий" - прикольнее. Я вот в страдания не верю. )

----------


## Буль

> "Нильс Бор предложил Копенгагенскую интерпретацию, в которой утверждается, что наши уравнения в действительности не описывают мир. Они описывают лишь наши ментальные процессы, которые нам необходимы для того, чтобы описать мир.


Кот Шрёдингера застрелился бы от такого понимания копенгагенской интерпретации...

----------


## Easmirnov

> Получается, что у вас вопрос не по поводу Ниббаны, а по поводу перерождений. Это - несколько разные вопросы.


Да, выходит я не совсем точно сформулировал свой вопрос. Поможете разобраться?



> Кстати, а что это за "внутренние противоречия" у буддистов?


Отсутствие внутренних противоречий - это отсутствие сомнений в истинности выбранного пути, в правильности того образа жизни, который они ведут.



> Но тогда, я думаю, ответ на мой вопрос очевиден: если у буддиста не будет шанса прожить следующую жизнь более праведно, чем настоящую, т.е. если никаких перерождений не существует, он ничего не изменит в текущей жизни и проживет ее точно так же?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Также, как кто или что? Непонятен вопрос.


Точно так же, как он живет сейчас.

----------


## Easmirnov

> Я нисколько  не  сомневаюсь  в  учении Будды, и  даже  не  думаю  ,что  Нирваны  может не  быть.


Вот об этом я и написал в самом начале: религиозные люди не могут представить себе отсутствие факта существования объекта своей веры, а я хочу разобраться, с какими чувствами связана эта вера, что не возможно представить жизнь без нее. Я думаю, что это страх, но могу и ошибаться, поэтому и начал эту тему.

----------


## Easmirnov

> В контексте разговора о смысле жизни буддизм можно рассматривать как психотерапевтическую систему. В принципе всё равно, существует ли предмет религиозной веры, и что он из себя представляет, буддизм - это практика работы со страданием, его причиной, прекращением и путём, ведущим к прекращению.


С этим я полностью согласен и даже более того - сам использую в какой-то мере буддизм как психотерапевтическую систему.

----------


## Easmirnov

> Интересно, что вы задаёте всё время один и тот же вопрос - уже который раз поднимаете подобную тему. Видимо это не даёт вам покоя - а отсутствие покоя - это уже дуккха.


Позвольте мне самому разобраться в своих мотивах, сейчас же я хочу услышать мнение тех, кто называет себя буддистами.




> Но если напрямую отвечать на ваш вопрос, т.е. предположить, что установлено, что ни перерождений, ни ниббаны нет - то ответ очевиден - каждый человек в таком случае сам для себя решает, как ему оптимальнее прожить свою жизнь.


Я спрашиваю не про абстрактных людей, а про конкретных, у которых хочу получить ответ здесь на форуме: как вы и другие участники ответите себе на этот вопрос, как вы прожили бы эту жизнь, не будь ниббаны, перерождений, что вы при этом чувствуете? что изменилось бы в вашей жизни? почему вам трудно это представить и описать свои ощущения, при допущении подобной ситуации?

----------


## Иосиф В

> ...
> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


Читаем внимательно
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an3-65.htm



> Тогда, каламы, такой благородный ученик, освободивший свой ум от враждебности, от недоброжелательности, сделавший его непорочным и чистым – уже в этой жизни находит четыре утешения.	
> 
> *Первое утешение*, которое он находит – следующее: «Если есть иной мир, и если хорошие и плохие деяния приносят свои плоды и производят свой эффект, то возможно, с разрушением тела, после смерти, я попаду в хорошее место, в мир блаженства»	
> *Второе утешение*, которое он находит – следующее: «Если нет иного мира, и если хорошие и плохие деяния не приносят своих плодов и не дают своего эффекта, тем не менее, прямо сейчас, в этой жизни я живу счастливо, свободный от враждебности и неприязни»
> *Третье утешение*, которое он находит – следующее: «Допустим, зло возвращается к творящему зло. Тогда, поскольку я не замышлял ни против кого зла, как страдание может обернуться против меня, того, кто не совершал злых дел?»	
> *Четвертое утешение*, которое он находит – следующее: «Допустим, зло не возвращается к творящему зло. Тогда, прямо сейчас, в обоих случаях,[8] я остаюсь незапятнанным»

----------

Easmirnov (24.09.2009), Homer (25.09.2009), Zom (24.09.2009)

----------


## Easmirnov

> научно будет доказан и принят факт существования Нирваны
> 			
> 		
> 
> Интересное словосочетание, что под этим подразумевается?


В этом случае - каждый бы хотел достичь Нирваны, и никто бы не сомневался, точно так же, как сейчас не сомневаются в этом буддисты, что это такая же реальность, как и путешествие вокруг Земли.

----------


## Easmirnov

> Свободу.Они ничего не теряют, если ничего нет наступит смерть и полное автоматическое освобождение от  страданий.


Вы сейчас говорите за всех буддистов или за себя? Это предположение или вы так думаете и про себя, т.е. можно ли в вашей цитате "они" заменить на "я"?

----------


## Easmirnov

> Честно говоря - разочарование, в том плане, что мои представления об этом мире не соотвествовали действительности. Однако я буду продолжать заниматься буддийскими психотехниками.   Независимо от того, есть нирвана или нет, они приносят реальный ощутимый положительный результат.


Первый прямой ответ за три страницы темы! Спасибо!

----------


## PampKin Head

> В этом случае - каждый бы хотел достичь Нирваны, и никто бы не сомневался, точно так же, как сейчас не сомневаются в этом буддисты, что это такая же реальность, как и путешествие вокруг Земли.


Научно доказаны факты вреда, который приносит курение и чрезмерное употребление алкоголя/наркотиков. Однако не все бросили курить, употреблять алкоголь и колоть вены шприцами.

----------

Илия (28.09.2009)

----------


## Easmirnov

> Вопрос интересный. Попытаюсь  выразить свое мнение ясно и доходчиво.
> Для начала, следует уточнить что не все верующие в Бога и буддисты, какие себя ими называют(или на полном серьезе считают).
> Постоянная Вера в Бога или Ниббану, это прежде ежесекундная  напряженная работа над умом, душей.
> Как только есть отход, например, включается и не контролируется какое либо   желание приводящие к плохому. Это уже отход от Веры в Ниббану.
> Это не вера.
> _Верящих много, верующих мало. Борис Крутиер_


Пожалуйста, говорите про себя, за себя и о себе. Что лично вы будете делать, если ни нирваны, ни перерождений - не существует?

----------


## Easmirnov

> Я буддист только потому, что его практики действительно работают для меня.


т.е. для вас буддизм - это как психотехника: он дает приятные переживания, вы видите, что меняетесь в лучшую сторону и вообще с ним легче стало жить?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что лично вы будете делать, если ни нирваны, ни перерождений - не существует?


То же самое, что и делаю обычно...

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm



> Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – *есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.
> *
> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует.
> 
> *Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению*, потому это мной не разъяснено. *А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.*
> 
> *Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено.* Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".


Есть вещи, очевидные уже в этой жизни...

----------

Bob (24.09.2009), Easmirnov (24.09.2009), Makc (24.09.2009), Zom (24.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009)

----------


## Easmirnov

> Научно доказаны факты вреда, который приносит курение и чрезмерное употребление алкоголя/наркотиков. Однако не все бросили курить, употреблять алкоголь и колоть вены шприцами.


Верно, но я о том, что эти факт ведь никем не подвергается сомнению, т.е. практически любой алкоголик или курильщик понимает, что он причиняет себе вред, но у него нет силы воли бросить. В случае же с Нирваной и перерождениями это не так - в их пользе не сомневаются только буддисты.

----------


## Easmirnov

> То же самое, что и делаю обычно...


Вот это я и хотел услышать. Мне лишь не понятно, почему понадобилось 5 страниц обсуждения для этого...

----------


## Иосиф В

Куда интереснее если бы Вы поставили вопрос другим ребром, что бы делали мы (буддисты) окажись правы мусульмане или христиане со своим догматом о едином Боге (со всем прилагающимся).
 :Smilie:

----------

Zom (24.09.2009), Алекс С (24.09.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Нет ни сансары ни нирваны. Нет ничего. Всё - сон.

----------


## Fritz

> Нильс Бор предложил Копенгагенскую интерпретацию, в которой утверждается, что наши уравнения в действительности не описывают мир. Они описывают лишь наши ментальные процессы, которые нам необходимы для того, чтобы описать мир.


Айда Бор!))) Стырил идею у Будды. Наверное в прошлой жизни китайцем был.)))




> Верно, но я о том, что эти факт ведь никем не подвергается сомнению, т.е. практически любой алкоголик или курильщик понимает, что он причиняет себе вред, но у него нет силы воли бросить. В случае же с Нирваной и перерождениями это не так - в их пользе не сомневаются только буддисты.


Что касается перерождений, то это не так важно для понимания нирваны, есть они или нет, для этого достаточно одной нашей жизни, к тому же, в буддизме понимание перерождений отличается от индуистского понимания, которое преимущественно  и бытует в представлениях европейцев. А нирвана, как я уже говорил, выводится логически, т.е. математически, верить в неё не надо - либо мы решаем это уравнение, либо занимаемся чем-то другим, более интересным на наш взгляд.

----------


## Shunja

Да, уж Бор зрил в корень. Шри Козьма Прутков.

----------

Aion (24.09.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Нет ни сансары ни нирваны. Нет ничего. Всё - сон.


вы уж разберитесь, таки всё это сон или ничто.

----------


## Shunja

Сон как аналогия тому, что не существует. 
Вроде есть, а вроде - нет.
Нирвана есть для тех чей ум в сансаре. Так и сон есть для тех кто спит.

----------


## Zom

> Позвольте мне самому разобраться в своих мотивах, сейчас же я хочу услышать мнение тех, кто называет себя буддистами.





> Я спрашиваю не про абстрактных людей, а про конкретных, у которых хочу получить ответ здесь на форуме: как вы и другие участники ответите себе на этот вопрос, как вы прожили бы эту жизнь, не будь ниббаны, перерождений, что вы при этом чувствуете? что изменилось бы в вашей жизни? почему вам трудно это представить и описать свои ощущения, при допущении подобной ситуации?


Дело в том, что понимающий буддист, когда ему задают такой вопрос - отложит его в сторону, т.е. не будет на него отвечать. Почему? Потому что это не ведёт к освобождению от страданий, а лишь придаёт ещё больше сомнений и мучений от этого (почему я вам и написал о своих предположениях о вашей мотивации задавания подобных вопросов). 

Буддист, как я уже вам ответил выше, идёт по Пути, ему нужно пройти эту часть Пути. А если он будет задаваться подобными вопросами, то это будет помехой, препятствием, созданием сомнений, отвращением от Правильных Взглядов (1-го фактора Благородного Восьмеричного Пути).

Поэтому в Каттхаватха сутте Будда говорил, что буддист не должен поддерживать беседу с людьми, которые ставят такие вопросы, ибо в этом для них больше вреда, чем пользы.

----------

Алекс С (24.09.2009)

----------


## Easmirnov

> Куда интереснее если бы Вы поставили вопрос другим ребром, что бы делали мы (буддисты) окажись правы мусульмане или христиане со своим догматом о едином Боге


Кому интереснее? Если вам - так попробуйте ответить на него  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Но если у верующих отобрать их веру в Нирвану или Бога - их жизнь потеряет всякий смысл.


В знаменитых «Письмах» из фашистского застенка немецкий священник и гуманист Д. Бонхёффер [1994] подчеркивал, что «совершеннолетний мир» сумеет отказаться от «гипотезы Бога», перерасти богобоязнь и нужду во внешней опеке и, став «абсолютно безрелигиозным», тем самым приблизится к Богу. 

http://macroevolution.narod.ru/nazar...3.htm#_ftnref4

Бонхёффер считал, что в таком мире христианин должен молиться и «жить для других», совершать добрые дела, проявляя в этом свою веру. Он считал, что сокровенный смысл библейских понятий может быть донесен до современного человека, если их интерпретировать нерелигиозно. По его мнению, «быть христианином не означает быть религиозным в определённом смысле… а означает быть человеком».

----------


## Алекс С

> Вот об этом я и написал в самом начале: религиозные люди не могут представить себе отсутствие факта существования объекта своей веры, а я хочу разобраться, с какими чувствами связана эта вера, что не возможно представить жизнь без нее. Я думаю, что это страх, но могу и ошибаться, поэтому и начал эту тему.


Со смыслом жизни, наверное. Люди связывают смысл своей жизни с Богом, нирваной или еще чем-то. 

Ход их мыслей таков "вот еще чуть-чуть потерплю и все... Царствие Божье, - долгожданное избавление". Здесь есть и страх перед реальностью (и убегая от нее, человек прячется во всяких эзотериках, библиях и пр.), и привязанность и много чего еще.

На православном форуме я задал вопрос, что бы они делали, если бы Иисус оказался не богом? Большинство ответило, что продолжали бы ему молиться.  Что же это, как не страх перед изменениями? 

На сайте атеизм.ру была история одного искренне верующего православного. Его как-то убедили, что Боге нет. Он говорил, что это был такой шок, такая потеря смысла жизни, что что он собирался покончить жизнь самоубийством. Потом, слава богу, реабилитировался. 

____________

Не знаю насчет нираны, а вот, насчет Бога могу сказать. Я раньше был теистом. И тоже имел сильную привязнность к этой идее.   Я все искал истинную религию. Думал, где же есть настоящий Бог, а где человеческие заблуждения... И, однажды начал читать буддийскую литературу. Мне она сразу показалась очень убедительной.  

Однако тогда, я представлял себе нирвану - как аналог того же рая, с Богом и т.д.  А потом прочитал сутру, где Будда говорит, как появляется в начале кальпы Брахма и как у него появляется появляется отождествление себя с творцом мира. 

Я тогда подумал, а может быть действительно Бога нет и Будда все же прав? Это было чувство ужаса, именно ужаса, не потери, не ностальгии, не еще чего-то, а именно ужас.  Перед реальностью. Перед дальнейшей жизнью. 

Я начал себя убеждать что бог есть, что он рядом и т.д.  И, таки убедил. 

Сейчас оценивая эту ситуацию я понимаю, что Бог является для теиста заменителем Родителя.  Вот в чем секрет живучести различных богов-творцов. Пока живет человечество, пока и будет жить и бог-творец.

Когда мы находимся в детском возрасте мы опекаемы родителями. Родители для нас всезнающие, и всесильные. Нам кажеться, что они могут защитить нас от любых страданий. 

Выростая, мы потихоньку начинаем осознавать, что родители такие же как и мы. Что они не всезнающи, не всесильны. Что они сами во многом ограничены. 

Однако, психическая зависимость остается. У нас самое выраженное в психике - это страх перед болью и страданием и жажда удовольствий и счастья.   

Это возникает у нас еще в младенческом возрасте. Но родители компенсируют нам это. Мы воспринимаем их как Всесильных, поэтому страх отступает. Мы воспринимаем их как любящих, заботящихся, поэтому есть надежда на то, что желание удовольствий удовлетвориться (попросим маму купить мороженное и все).

Выростая, мы понимаем, что родители - это не боги. Но страх\желание все равно остается.   Наши проблемы стали более глобальными. Вот, чтобы защититься люди и выдумали раньше богов. А сейчас ведуться на разные проповеди. 

Человеку дают замену Всесильному, Вселюбящему Родителю, который защитит от самого неотвратимого, который любит, несмотря ниначто, и который исполнит все желания. 


А когда человек понимает, что Бога нет, но психически не подготовился к этому - возникает ужас, такой же, какой возникает у ребенка, потерявшего родителя в многолюдной толпе. 

_________________________

Я знаю одну женщину, убежденну атеистку, воспитанную на марксизме-ленинизме. У нее умер сын и после ее смерти она мгновенно стала иеговисткой. 

Атеизм не смог ее утешить, дать надежду, залечить душевные раны НЕ СМОГ ДАТЬ УБЕЖИЩА, а религия смогла. Она только представила, что ее сын воскреснет и она, пускай в отдаленном будущем его увидит и все. Попалась на крючок. 

Иеговизм смог ее утешить, дать надежду, залечить душевные раны и ДАТЬ УБЕЖИЩЕ. 

_______________________

А буддизм, я считаю - это религия для сильных людей,которые не бояться жить без Всесильного Родителя и не бояться быть сами руководителями своей жизнь. 

Для людей, у которых есть смелость сбросить розовые очки и увидеть реальность такой, какая она есть. 

Это мое сугубо личное мнение.

----------

Alexeiy (24.09.2009), Easmirnov (24.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (24.09.2009)

----------


## Алекс С

----_Я спрашиваю не про абстрактных людей, а про конкретных, у которых хочу получить ответ здесь на форуме: как вы и другие участники ответите себе на этот вопрос, как вы прожили бы эту жизнь, не будь ниббаны, перерождений, что вы при этом чувствуете? что изменилось бы в вашей жизни? почему вам трудно это представить и описать свои ощущения, при допущении подобной ситуации?_----

Нет нирваны и нет перерождения. Однако есть страдания, которые появляются в следствии привязанностей, жажды и отвращения.

Буддизм ведь не говорит: "практикуйте, и когда-то, в какой-то жизни получите счастье".

Или в Дхаммападе или в Нипата Сутте Будда говорит: "Плоды Дхармы видны уже в этой жизни". Понимаете, не после смерти, не через десяток жизней а уже, буквально, сейчас можно ощутить пользу. 

И я ощутил, поэтому и являюсь буддистом. 

Я всеравно буду следовать Дхарме, даже если перерождения окажуться вымыслом. У меня есть шанс улучшить себя и свою жизнь, свое отношение к жизни и прожить ее счастливо - так почему бы не воспользоваться им? 

Это намного лучше психотерапии. Человек теряет что-то, какую-то цель и у него возникает дипрессия. Прихотерапия дает ему нговую цель и в результате депрессия исчезает.

Это как буд-то ребенок потерял конфету и ему дали новую. 

Дхарма же дает возможность быть свободным от конфетной зависимости! А это ценнее. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

> буддист не должен поддерживать беседу с людьми, которые ставят такие вопросы, ибо в этом для них больше вреда, чем пользы.


Жаль, что вы не буддист, раз ведете здесь пустые разговоры, а не совершенствуетесь в пустоте.

----------


## Zom

> Жаль, что вы не буддист, раз ведете здесь пустые разговоры, а не совершенствуетесь в пустоте.


Эх... и где ж ваша хвалёная нравственность, после таких-то сообщений..

----------


## Karadur

> Это было чувство ужаса, именно ужаса, не потери, не ностальгии, не еще чего-то, а именно ужас. Перед реальностью.


Я, помню, ужас испытал в детском возрасте, когда прочитал учебник астрономии и узнал, что Солнце погаснет через 4 миллиарда лет.




> Человеку дают замену Всесильному, Вселюбящему Родителю, который защитит от самого неотвратимого, который любит, несмотря ниначто, и который исполнит все желания.


Вряд ли веру в Бога можно свести к любви к родителю. Это более сложный феномен, хотя обращение к Богу как к Отцу и является традиционным в христианстве.

----------


## Топпер

> Точно так же, как он живет сейчас.


Думаю, что у всех будет по-разному. Многое зависит от личных мотивов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


Easmirnov, все сильно зависит от того, что Вы называете Нирваной и что называете учением Будды.

Вот представьте себе, Вам задают вопрос: "Что Вы будете делать дальше, как будете жить, если сладкого не существует, если кулинария - заблуждение?"

Пока Вы думаете о Нирване как о какой-то концепции, у Вас есть пространство для сомнений.

Когда Вы понимаете, что такое прекращение страданий, Вы понимаете, что это не какая-то идея, а совершенно конкретное поведение. 

Что конкретно, как Вы полагаете, нужно предположить несуществующим? Что конкретное нужно предположить ошибочным?

Легко может оказаться, что не существует то, что я предполагаю Нирваной. Что я буду делать? Отброшу ложные представления. Легко может оказаться, что ошибочно то, что я полагаю Учением Будды. Что я буду делать? Отброшу ложные представления.

----------

Zom (24.09.2009), Иилья (24.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009)

----------


## Easmirnov

> Думаю, что у всех будет по-разному. Многое зависит от личных мотивов.


У вас как?

----------


## Easmirnov

> Легко может оказаться, что не существует то, что я предполагаю Нирваной. Что я буду делать? Отброшу ложные представления. Легко может оказаться, что ошибочно то, что я полагаю Учением Будды. Что я буду делать? Отброшу ложные представления.


И с чем вы останетесь, отбросив Учение Будды и Нирвану, как ложные представления? Что будете делать дальше?

----------


## Easmirnov

> где ж ваша хвалёная нравственность, после таких-то сообщений..


Возможно, я вас не правильно понял. Вы сказали, что буддист не ведет дискуссий и не отвечает на вопросы, но вы мне отвечаете и общаетесь. Только из этого я сделал свой вывод.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И с чем вы останетесь, отбросив Учение Будды и Нирвану, как ложные представления? Что будете делать дальше?


Останусь с правильными представлениями о том, что такое Учение Будды, и что такое Нирвана  :Smilie:  Буду практиковать освобождение ума от ошибочных взглядов и дальше.

----------

Bagira (24.09.2009), Makc (24.09.2009), Zom (24.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009), Слава Эркин (24.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (24.09.2009)

----------


## Makc

...и от страдания.  :Smilie:

----------


## Войнич

> Лишь чистое восприятие  и полное спокойствие.


Чистое восприятие не воспринимает и не спокойно.



> Вы сейчас говорите за всех буддистов или за себя? Это предположение или вы так думаете и про себя, т.е. можно ли в вашей цитате "они" заменить на "я"?


Нет именно "Они".  



> Что лично вы будете делать, если ни нирваны, ни перерождений - не существует?


Для того , чем я сейчас являюсь нет  ни перерождений , ни  Ниббаны .  То что " перерождается " и постигает Ниббану не я.

----------


## Huandi

не удержался

Буддизм без Нирваны - практика на ветер!

----------

Bagira (24.09.2009), Денис Ровный (24.09.2009)

----------


## Bagira

> не удержался
> 
> Буддизм без Нирваны - практика на ветер!


Буддизм без Нирваны -- как секс без оргазма  :Cool: Извините тоже не удержалась ....

----------

Huandi (24.09.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

Тоже не удержусь.

Большинство буддистов таким сексом и занимаются всю жизнь.

----------

Bagira (24.09.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Да не, всё проще, без пива, ветра и оргазма - буддизма без нирваны не бывает.)))

----------

Bagira (24.09.2009)

----------


## Алекс С

А я считал, что есть три вида нирваны и, по крайней мере, первый тип можно пережить еще при жизни...

----------


## Bagira

> А я считал, что есть три вида нирваны и, по крайней мере, первый тип можно пережить еще при жизни...


1.Моментальная нирвана -- кратковременное состояние покоя.  
2.Жизненная нирвана -- переживается в этом теле при жизни. 
3.Вечная нирвана -- после разрушения тела.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Нет ни сансары ни нирваны. Нет ничего. Всё - сон.


Не повторяйте то чего не понимаете, пожалуйста.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Тоже не удержусь!!!
Какая такая нирвана-шмирвана? Дела надо делать и ум очищать!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Слава Эркин

> -------_Я даже о просветлении никогда не думал._----------
> 
> Я буддист только потому, что его практики действительно работают для меня. Я перепробывал и христианство и эзотерические практики и еще много чего, но лишь буддийские практики (подкрепленные еще и соответствующей философией) для меня работают. 
> 
> Занимаясь ими я на собственном опыте прочувствовал смысл многих Слов Будды и различных учителей. 
> 
> Нирвана для меня не какое-то абстрактное Царство Божье, о котором никто не имеет представления. Во время медитации мне иногда на доли секунды удается достичь состояния без мыслей, без грубых чувств, без всяких концепций. Лишь чистое восприятие, и полное спокойствие. Может это и не Нирвана с большой буквы, но все же то счастье успокоения, о котором говорится в сутрах я ощутил. 
> 
> И это несравнимо.  Поэтому я выбрал Дхарму, как инструмент ,позволяющий мне меняться.
> ...


Да нет всё нормально, я с Вами согласен.
Но про сакровенные переживания вот так вот на форуме?..

----------


## Алекс С

---_Но про сакровенные переживания вот так вот на форуме?.._---

Ну и что?  :Smilie:  А чем сокровенные переживания отличаются от несокровенных?

----------


## Алекс С

---_1.Моментальная нирвана -- кратковременное состояние покоя._ ---

Ну правильно, я об этом и говорил. 

Так, есть оказывается нирвана, если ее все переживали?

----------


## Войнич

Ее переживают только избранные.
То что вы понимаете под покоем, не Ниббана. Даже не близко. Это просто спокойный и ясный ум, какой он есть. Но ум.

----------


## Won Soeng

Войнич, "избранные" - слово-то какое  :Smilie: 

Ниббана - не покой. Ниббана - невозмутимость. То есть - неподверженность беспокойству.

Поэтому возможна Ниббана мгновенная, когда ум ясен и способен замечать любые ростки беспокойства и отстраняться от них.

Возможна Ниббана непрерывная, прижизненная, когда ум уже неомрачим и вследствие этого не может утерять ясность

И, наконец, возможна Ниббана окончательная, когда конструирование новых ккандх более невозможно, париниббана.

В Махаяне первое нередко называют просто Нирвана, второе Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи.

Первая ниббана соответствует вступлению в поток (поскольку нет больше сомнений в том, что неомрачимость, неподверженность неведению - достижима). Вторая ниббана соответствует совершенству (архату).

В вопросе третьей Ниббаны в Махаяне, Тхераваде и Ваджраяне обнаруживаются существенные различия.

В Тхераваде осмыслена только париниббана - полное прекращение дальнейшего конструирования чего-либо способного проявляться в поведении. 

В Махаяне осмысливается нераздельность, необособленность всех живых существ (то есть иллюзорность любой индивидуальности), вследствие чего определяется понятие трикайи - Нирманакая, Дхармакая и Рупакая. Это значит, что рупакая - это традиционные пять скандх, которые являют собой основу индивидуального поведения, существа, обособления организма от органического круговорота веществ. Прекращение рупакайи на индивидуальном уровне не приводит к всеобщему прекращению рупакайи. Образование организмов при этом продолжается. И этот процесс и есть дхармакая - единство множественности, закономерность уподобления, принцип печати и оттиска.

В связи с этим, достижение париниббаны в Махаяне предполагает два варианта развития событий: когда в потоке дхармакайи возможно выделение "печати освобождения" и когда не остается. То есть, Будда оставляет учение об освобождении, изменяющее поток рупакайи, а пратьека-будда или архат хинаяны прекращает только отдельный индивидуальный поток, не оставляя изменений в дхармакайе и не имея возможностей проявить нирманакаю.

В Ваджраяне же идут еще дальше, наделяя практику пробуждения исключительной связанностью с Нирманакаей (что отразилось так же и на Махаяне). Поэтому прибежище в живом учителе - гуру в Ваджраяне представляется не просто очень желательной, а абсолютно необходимой, без которого невозможно вообще ни освобождение, ни сохранение учения.

Впрочем, все вышеперечисленное можно смело отнести к неавторитетным досужим измышлениям, поскольку это не опирается ни на что другое, кроме как на сложившиеся на данный момент изменчивые по своей природе ограниченные взгляды одного участника форума.

----------

Слава Эркин (25.09.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Если, вдруг, кому-нибудь любопытно, как на самом деле понимается Нирвана, то в Абхидхармасамуччая Асанги есть целый раздел. Отрывок:

SECTION THREE: Nirodhasatya
What is the Truth of cessation (nirodhasatya)?
The Truth of cessation should be understood from the
point of view of its [1] characteristic (laksana), [2] profundity
(gambhirya), 13] convention (samvrti), [4] absolute sense
(Paramartha), [5] incomplete state (aparipuri), [6] complete
state (paripuri) [7] lack of adornment (niralamkara), [8] possession
of adornment (salarnkara), [9] remainder (sesa), [10] lack of
remainder (asesa), [11] supreme state (agra), and [12] synonyms
(paryaya).
[1] What is its characteristic (laksana)? It is the non-arising
(anutpada) of defilements (klesd) in the Noble Path (aryamarga)
of suchness (tathata); it is the point of support of cessation
(nirodhasraya), of that which gives rise to cessation
(nirodhaka), or the own-nature of cessation (nirodhasvabhava).
It is the characteristic of cessation. The Blessed
One said: "It is definitive cessation without a remainder of
138 Obtain its present and futuie state, and abandon its past state
name-and-form (namarupa) in relation to the spheres
(ayatana) of the eye, ear, nose, tongue, body and mental
organ."139 And he also said: "Its sphere (tadayatana) should be
understood as the sphere in which the eye ceases or the perception
of visible forms (rupasamjna) is detached-up to-in
which the mental organ ceases and the perception of mental
objects (dbarmasamjna) is detached." In this way, there is a
manifestation of objects (alambana) and cessation of impure
things (sasravadharma) in the suchness (tathata) beyond
objects.140 That is the characteristic of cessation.

(санскрит кое-где с ошибками распознан)

----------


## Aion

Ф.И.Щербатской
КОНЦЕПЦИЯ БУДДИЙСКОЙ НИРВАНЫ

----------

Bagira (25.09.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> И, наконец, возможна Ниббана окончательная, когда конструирование новых ккандх более невозможно, париниббана.


Ну классический вопрос при этом - что же в этом случае "не возмущается", если нирвана - это невозмутимость?




> В Махаяне осмысливается нераздельность, необособленность всех живых существ (то есть иллюзорность любой индивидуальности)


Раньше не встречал идеи о нераздельности всех существ (в буддизме). Иллюзорность, взаимозависимость - да, нераздельность - нет.
Нераздельность всех существ - это совсем не то, что иллюзорность индивидуальности. Когда речь идёт о нераздельности, сразу встаёт вопрос, почему после пробуждения первого будды не пробудились все остальные существа.
Взаимозависимоть всех существ также нельзя приравнять к "нераздельности"

----------


## Слава Эркин

> ---_Но про сакровенные переживания вот так вот на форуме?.._---
> 
> Ну и что?  А чем сокровенные переживания отличаются от несокровенных?


Своей сокровенностью...

----------

Aion (25.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич

> Войнич, "избранные" - слово-то какое 
> 
> 
> Впрочем, все вышеперечисленное можно смело отнести к неавторитетным досужим измышлениям, поскольку это не опирается ни на что другое, кроме как на сложившиеся на данный момент изменчивые по своей природе ограниченные взгляды одного участника форума.


Хорошо, что вы освободили меня от необходимости разбирать ваши  фантазии.

----------


## Easmirnov

> Останусь с правильными представлениями о том, что такое Учение Будды, и что такое Нирвана  Буду практиковать освобождение ума от ошибочных взглядов и дальше.


Т.е. правильное = отброшенное, и если я отброшу все свои представления о сатанизме,  например, то я правильно его пойму?

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. правильное = отброшенное...?


 В контексте одного из вариантов расшифровки мантры запредельной мудрости "технология" становления буддой и предполагает последовательное отбрасывание обусловленной самскарами активности и принятие таковости...

----------


## Пилигрим

> По моему убеждению, неверующие от верующих отличаются тем, что не зависимо от того, существует ли Нирвана (или Бог), после всеобщего признания данного факта их жизнь не изменится. Т.е. если научно будет доказан и принят факт существования Нирваны, подобно тому, как был признан факт того, что Земля - круглая, а не плоская, им не придется оправдываться за то, что они в это не верили. Не придется по той причине, что не существует универсальной веры, а для того, что бы быть добрым, порядочным, высоконравственным человеком - религия не нужна.
> Но если у верующих отобрать их веру в Нирвану или Бога - их жизнь потеряет всякий смысл. Обычно в ответ на это я слышу: "А зачем подобное воображать? Мне хорошо с моей верой, в этом смысл моей жизни". Но у наркомана тоже весь смысл жизни заключен в наркотиках. Это по своему счастливая, радостная, полная красок и переживаний жизнь, которую он не готов променять на что-либо другое, вообразить, что счастливая жизнь возможна и без наркотиков или алкоголя. 
> Мне хочется разобраться в этом вопросе для себя, понять, в чем я ошибаюсь. Почему неверующим легко представить жизнь с Нирваной, а верующим - сложно представить жизнь без нее.
> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


Совершенно не имеет значения верит человек в нирвану или нет. Любые его действия, от элементарного почесывания до действий направленных на достижение высочайшего духовного уровня, отмотивированы достижением нирваны. Если человеку кажется что это не так, он либо не глубоко исследует мотивы своих дествий, либо неправильно понимает нирвану.

----------


## Юань Дин

Мир ,  тем   не   менее ,  увлечен   наслаждением , восхищён наслаждением, околдован наслаждением. Истинно, таким существам трудно будет постичь закон обусловленности, "Взаимообусловленное возникновение" (paticca-samuppada) всего существующего; также непостижим для них будет конец всех вещей, отказ от всех причин рождения, угасание жажды, отрешённость, прекращение, Ниббана.

И все же есть существа, чьи глаза лишь немного покрыты пылью: они поймут истину.

----------

Читтадхаммо (28.09.2009)

----------


## Easmirnov

> Совершенно не имеет значения верит человек в нирвану или нет. Любые его действия, от элементарного почесывания до действий направленных на достижение высочайшего духовного уровня, отмотивированы достижением нирваны. Если человеку кажется что это не так, он либо не глубоко исследует мотивы своих дествий, либо неправильно понимает нирвану.


Ну если отсутствие страданий - это удовольствие, ведь именно так и есть, в конечном итоге, то да!

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...Только в чёрные дыры почему-то верят все, а в нирвану не очень.


Оказывается не все  :Smilie: 
*Нобелевский лауреат не верит в чёрные дыры:*
http://www.3dnews.ru/news/nobelevski...chshrnie_diri/

----------


## Karadur

> Оказывается не все 
> *Нобелевский лауреат не верит в чёрные дыры:*
> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/nobelevski...chshrnie_diri/


Насколько я помню другие сообщения по этой теме, этот же учёный считает вселеную клеточным автоматом (простейшим примером которого может служить игра "жизнь").  А это подразумневает детерменизм, отсутствие свободы воли и, соответственно, бессмысленность нирваны и так далее (если я правильно понял).

С другой стороны, инвариантность относительно масштаба означает некую фрактальность мироздания и отсутствие опоры и квантования, что перекликается с некоторыми буддийскими идеями, вспоминается Авалокитешвара в форме матрёшки и т.п.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.10.2009)

----------


## ВадимЕр

Я вполне допускаю, что ни Нирваны, ни Просветления не существует, но Учение всё-таки меняет людей к лучшему. То, что на нижних стадиях Учение работает, ещё не факт, что оно работает на верхних стадиях. Проверить и доказать это некому - нет в мире Архатов, Святых, способных творить чудеса. И моё мнение - их никогда и не было, это всё мифы.
   Люди верят в Просветление, в Нирвану, в состояние Будды и это ОК, но мне самому жаль людей, верящих в это. Я понимаю тех, кто просто работает над собой, улучшает себя, а там будь что будь - главное процесс, если будет ещё и Нирвана - то это приятный бонус, что она всё-таки есть, а нет, так и всё равно хорошее дело делается. Нирвана, если она есть, это настолько далеко, что практически можно сказать, что её нету.

    Кстати, всё хотел спросить, есть ли в Буддизме какие-либо разговоры об исчезновении Человечества ? Ну в смысле extinction ? Неужели предполагается, что Человеческий род будет вечно существовать ?

----------


## Karadur

> Кстати, всё хотел спросить, есть ли в Буддизме какие-либо разговоры об исчезновении Человечества ? Ну в смысле extinction ?


Зачем Вам взгляд буддизма на второстепенный вопрос, если Вы не доверяете буддизму в главном?

----------


## Huandi

Будьте последовательны. Материалист-прагматик наоборот, полагает, что обретет паринирвану после смерти этого тела. Поэтому, для него нет резона "улучшать себя".

----------

Zom (03.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Будьте последовательны. Материалист-прагматик наоборот, полагает, что обретет паринирвану после смерти этого тела. Поэтому, для него нет резона "улучшать себя".


Т.е. Вы полагаете, что паринирвана по сути то же самое, что окончательная смерть для материалиста?

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. Вы полагаете, что паринирвана по сути то же самое, что окончательная смерть для материалиста?


Соответствует основным определениям, и поэтому можно так называть.

----------


## ВадимЕр

> Зачем Вам взгляд буддизма на второстепенный вопрос, если Вы не доверяете буддизму в главном?


Почему вы решили, что "зачем-то" ? Просто так.

"Доверять" - какое-то бытовое слово, я бы сказал, что не вижу смысла разговаривать о вере или не-вере в Нирвану, потому что есть более ближние задачи.

----------


## ВадимЕр

> Материалист-прагматик наоборот, полагает, что обретет паринирвану после смерти этого тела.


А чё это вдруг ? Насколько я понимаю, материалист-прагматик, ничего не приобретёт уже после смерти. Со смертью мозга полный финиш и распад. Что же это за материалист такой, который что-то там приобретать собрался после смерти.
   Возможно, что сам процесс смерти может субъективно превратиться в долгое шоу с последующей и Нирваной в том числе и Вечностью, но в какой-то момент всё-таки финиш. Хотя если вечность, то где финиш. Сложный вопрос. Хотя некоторые пережившие смерть, не рассказывают ни о каких светах или тоннелях - просто потеря сознания и всё, отключка. По всякому бывает.

   Я кстати чрезвычайно хочу и верю, что после Смерти Жизнь не заканчивается, я не хочу полной отключки, чё б там ни было, верю в продолжение банкета.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Насколько я понимаю, материалист-прагматик, ничего не приобретёт уже после смерти. Со смертью мозга полный финиш и распад.


Это и есть паринирвана - полное и безоговорочное прекращение страданий.




> Я кстати чрезвычайно хочу и верю, что после Смерти Жизнь не заканчивается, я не хочу полной отключки, чё б там ни было, верю в продолжение банкета.


Это бхава-тришна, причина страданий.

----------

Zom (03.11.2009)

----------


## ВадимЕр

> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?"


Учение Будды и Нирвана это не одно и то же, если я правильно понимаю. Учение Будды не ошибочно, оно работает, настолько, насколько это доступно ныне живущим.
   "Нирвана существует, Нирвана не существует" - как это вообще хоть отдалённо можно представить ? Это всё настолько за гранью понимания, что разговаривать об этом нет никакого смысла. Нирвана она по-моему и не существует на самом деле и существует в то же время и ещё наверное сотни три всяких её состояний помимо существет-несуществует, недоступных пониманию непросветлённого ума. Существует-несуществует-существует, к примеру, для начала. Потренировать можно воображение. Как в телевизоре - картинка в картинке в картинке. Существует-несуществует существуя-несуществуя-существуя. Как нарисовать красное чёрным по белому ? Начните с простых вещей - как увидеть звук, как услышать цвет ?

----------


## ВадимЕр

*Huandi* , то есть материалисты все уходят в паринирвану ?




> Это бхава-тришна, причина страданий.


У меня это причина радости. Я согласен на какой процент страданий, о-о-очень маленький. Ну типа птичка на голову какнула и вот это старадание. Или не хватает доллара до миллиона и это заставляет страдать.
Я вообще не за прекращение жизни, а за бессмертие, которое, вне всякого сомнения, будет и не так долго осталось... Кстати ещё один интересный момент - бессмертие, отсутствие болезней, даже отсутствие эго, скажем у сети искусственного интеллекта. Всё не так просто. Когда-то не было людей, когда их снова не будет. Что будет ими, что будет для них Дхармой ? Может покидание Нирваны. Вполне вероятно, что есть сущности, для которых выход из Нирваны столь же актуален, как для людей вход в Нирвану. Фантазия. Всё фантазия. Главное не забывать правильно кушать и высыпаться, а там видно будет.

----------


## Huandi

> то есть материалисты все уходят в паринирвану ?


Они так считают.




> У меня это причина радости.


Это не важно.

----------


## Zom

> Они так считают.


Они так считают, хотя не хотят туда попадать -)

"Программа в нирване не глючит. Но и не работает" -))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, всё хотел спросить, есть ли в Буддизме какие-либо разговоры об исчезновении Человечества ? Ну в смысле extinction ? Неужели предполагается, что Человеческий род будет вечно существовать ?


Есть: т.н. _пралая_, под которой понимается полное разрушение всего сансарического мира, происходящее в конце очередного протяжённого периода его существования, т.е. _кальпы_. После чего следует его очередное возникновение. При этом будды пребывают в т.н. "чистых землях", лежащих за пределами любых возникновений и уничтожений...

----------


## Zom

> Есть: т.н. пралая, под которой понимается полное разрушение всего сансарического мира, происходящее в конце очередного протяжённого периода его существования, т.е. кальпы. После чего следует его очередное возникновение. При этом будды пребывают в т.н. "чистых землях", лежащих за пределами любых возникновений и уничтожений...


А если быть точнее, то разрушается только сансара до [какого-то] из миров Брахмы, и все живые существа переходят в рупа локу. Затем сансара начинает разворачиваться опять, и существа "ниспадают". Такой цикл называется "свёртыванием-развёртыванием вселенной" и в суттах он напрямую упоминается в стандартном описании воспоминания прошлых жизнй.

----------


## Юй Кан

Уж если ещё и ещё точнее, то тогда надо об-сто-я-тельно объяснять задавшему вопрос что собой представляют: а) Миры Брахмы; б) рупа лока; а также -- что значит "ниспадают"... Иначе -- чем дальше в "точность", тем больше вопросов, уточняющих каждую новую "более точность".

Оттого мой ответ был дан лишь в самом общем виде, дабы не множить вопрошания без необходимости.

----------


## Tram Phan Tram

> Как ни странно, неверие в отсутствие воздаяния в следующих жизнях не отменяет само воздание. И нравственный человек получает то, что заслуживает. А ад за ложное воззрение, при ряде условий опять же, светит в любом случае - хоть материалисту, хоть теисту.


Ну, совсем, как в стихах, которые здесь цитировал (правда, насколько я знаю, без согласия автора) уважаемый Zom. 
"Писанья буквой оппонентов здесь все стремятся поразить, 
  Не позабыв авторитетно в аду рожденьем пригрозить" 
(Ветюков В., "Поэма о буддийском форуме")  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Huandi

Не надо думать про других, что они идиоты. Про ад за ложные воззрения учил Будда, об этом и шла речь. А чтобы этим кого-то пугать надо быть очень наивным.

----------


## Pavel

> Не надо думать про других, что они идиоты. Про ад за ложные воззрения учил Будда, об этом и шла речь. А чтобы этим кого-то пугать надо быть очень наивным.


Huandi, а можно ссылку на первоисточник, где именно Будда учит о "воздаянии за ложные воззрения" через рождение в адах.

----------


## Huandi

Павел, воспользуйтесь поиском по буддийским ресурсам. Ключевые слова "view" и "hell".

----------

Pavel (04.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, воспользуйтесь поиском по буддийским ресурсам. Ключевые слова "view" и "hell".


Очень интересные цитаты и не менее интересные комментарии к ним со стороны участников обсуждения. Спасибо. Каких-только предположений, каким оьразом следует слова Будды понимать нет, но не встретиил ни одного, кто бы понял их так, что рождение в адах может быть "за" что-то (в назидание или наказание). Но в любом случае очень интересно.

*До*, например, под влиянием прочитанного о перерождении в адах в результате тех или иных воззрений пришел вот к какому выводу:



> Думаю ложное воззрение редко у кого есть.
> 
> Воззрение, во-первых, это смысл практики святости (от смысла и практики освобождения, до обретения благого рождения). Не все реализуют какую-то сверхцель, а только религиозные люди. Не все пытаются достичь какой-то святости, освобождения или божественного рождения. Если человек не религиозный, то он просто живёт без всяких воззрений, преследуя чувственные удовольствия. Не совершая поступков из духовно-идеологических побуждений.


 Любопытно, очень любопытно и точно не однозначно, кто же и в результате каких именно воззрений в ад попадает. Все гадают... 

А нет ли в учении Будды более конкретного указания на то, какие именно воззрения ведут в ад?

----------


## Pavel

> Не надо думать про других, что они идиоты. Про ад за ложные воззрения учил Будда, об этом и шла речь. А чтобы этим кого-то пугать надо быть очень наивным.


Дело не в наивности. Если нет понимания того, что именно ведет в ад (какое именно воззрение) и каким образом, то что может породить такое убеждение кроме страха - "а вдруг у меня именно такое воззрение, которое приведет меня в ад?.." Я вот уже обеспокоился этим вопросом и ощущаю если не страх, то тревогу за последствия своих воззрений, т.к. не хотелось бы ни в ад, ни в уделы животных, а большего мне как-то рассматривать и не предлагается (третьего как бы и не дано за ложные воззрения по крайней мере на основании тех цитат, что я нашел по Вашей подсказке).

А побочно возник вот такой вопрос:
Будда однозначно обладает верным воззрением.
Обладает ли буддист верным воззрением Будды?

----------


## До

> А нет ли в учении Будды более конкретного указания на то, какие именно воззрения ведут в ад?


Сказанно, что в неблагие миры ведут _miccha-ditthi_. Класическое определение _miccha-ditthi_ - отрицание благого и не благого, плодов кармы, даяния, пререождения, правильно живущих и практикующих достигших знания (MN 117).

Воззрения - источник и прична поступков. Соответственно, такие воззрения, которые производят неблагие поступки (ведущие в нижние миры) тоже неблагие и приводят в нижние миры.

----------

Pavel (04.11.2009)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

*MN 57.5*

5. "Here, Seniya, someone develops the ox-duty fully and uninterruptedly; he develops the ox-habit fully and uninterrupt¬edly; he develops the ox-mind fully and uninterruptedly; he develops ox-behaviour fully and uninterruptedly. Having done so, on the dissolution of the body, after death, he reappears in the company of oxen. [389] But if he has such a view as this: ’By this virtue or observance or asceticism or holy life I shall become a [great] god or some [lesser] god,’ that is wrong view in his case. *Now there are two destinations for one with wrong view, I say: hell or the animal realm. So, Seniya, if his ox-duty succeeds, it will lead him to the company of oxen; if it fails, it will lead him to hell*."

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Кстати, всё хотел спросить, есть ли в Буддизме какие-либо разговоры об исчезновении Человечества ? Ну в смысле extinction ? Неужели предполагается, что Человеческий род будет вечно существовать ?[/QUOTE]

   Один тибетский лама спросил что думают ученые о человечестве. на его взгляд одно поколение человечества сменяется другим. происходят природные катаклизмы которые полностью уничтожают человечество. если бы не было так , то почему огромные территории Сибири лишь недавно были заселены, и Америки. если бы человечество жило без исчезновения то людям негде было бы наступить сказал лама. что говорят ученые спросил он.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

*БЕЗНАЧАЛЬНОСТЬ САНСАРЫ*


Эта сансара, бхиккху, не имеет постижимого начала. Неразличима начальная точка возникновения существ, скитающихся и странствующих в сансаре, связанных неведением и скованных жаждой.

Настанет время, бхиккху, когда этот великий океан иссякнет, исчезнет, перестанет существовать; но не будет, я говорю, конца страданию существ, скитающихся и странствующих в сансаре, связанных неведением и скованных жаждой.

Настанет время, бхиккху, когда эта, великая земля иссякнет, исчезнет, будет сожжена огнем; но не будет, я говорю, конца страданию существ, скитающихся и странствующих в сансаре, связанных неведением и скованных жаждой. (*SN 22:99*)

(пер. Aryaprajna))

----------

Zom (04.11.2009), До (04.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Будьте последовательны. Материалист-прагматик наоборот, полагает, что обретет паринирвану после смерти *этого тела*. Поэтому, для него нет резона "улучшать себя".


Так так, а буддист, следовательно, будет перерождаться, вернее не он, а "местоимение "Я"", поэтому ему нужно улучшать себя. Круговорот местоимений в сансаре  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Воззрения - источник и прична поступков. Соответственно, такие воззрения, которые производят неблагие поступки (ведущие в нижние миры) тоже неблагие и приводят в нижние миры.


Учитывая анатман, не правильнее ли говорить, что не "приводят" куда-то, а возникает где-то? Например, одно существо отрицало Дхарму Будд, и конкретно из-за этого, другое существо родилось в аду.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Учитывая анатман, не правильнее ли говорить, что не "приводят" куда-то, а возникает где-то? Например, одно существо отрицало Дхарму Будд, и конкретно из-за этого, другое существо родилось в аду.


Можно смело идти и грабить соседний ларек, а потом в местном уголовном розыске предъявить этот тезис.

Учитывая анатман

----------

Zom (04.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

Вы не поясните логическую связь между моим сообщением, вашем первым предложением и цитатой? А то не понятно, что вы хотите сказать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы не поясните логическую связь между моим сообщением, вашем первым предложением и цитатой? А то не понятно, что вы хотите сказать.


Сорри, цитатку поменял.

----------


## Иван Ран

А это что-то проясняет? Затем государю можно задать вопрос про "Я" и про колесницу рассказать. Или у вас помимо скандх что то существует, что не умирает вместе с ними?

----------


## До

> Учитывая анатман, не правильнее ли говорить, что не "приводят" куда-то, а возникает где-то? Например, одно существо отрицало Дхарму Будд, и конкретно из-за этого, другое существо родилось в аду.


Нельзя говорить, что другое существо получает страдание.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....046.than.html

----------


## ullu

> т.е. если никаких перерождений не существует, он ничего не изменит в текущей жизни и проживет ее точно так же?


Дело не в перерождениях, просто единственный способ жить , действовать сейчас, в результате которого не наступает разочарований и страданий вообще в след момент жизни или чуть погодя, это тот, которому собственно и учимся.
Есть жизнь после завтра или нет, вы все равно выбираете как вам действовать сейчас, выбираете с оглядкой на будщее, самое ближайшее ( пара секунд после) или более отдаленное..какое-то из них.

----------


## Турецкий

> По моему убеждению, неверующие от верующих отличаются тем, что не зависимо от того, существует ли Нирвана (или Бог), после всеобщего признания данного факта их жизнь не изменится. Т.е. если научно будет доказан и принят факт существования Нирваны, подобно тому, как был признан факт того, что Земля - круглая, а не плоская, им не придется оправдываться за то, что они в это не верили. Не придется по той причине, что не существует универсальной веры, а для того, что бы быть добрым, порядочным, высоконравственным человеком - религия не нужна.
> Но если у верующих отобрать их веру в Нирвану или Бога - их жизнь потеряет всякий смысл. Обычно в ответ на это я слышу: "А зачем подобное воображать? Мне хорошо с моей верой, в этом смысл моей жизни". Но у наркомана тоже весь смысл жизни заключен в наркотиках. Это по своему счастливая, радостная, полная красок и переживаний жизнь, которую он не готов променять на что-либо другое, вообразить, что счастливая жизнь возможна и без наркотиков или алкоголя. 
> Мне хочется разобраться в этом вопросе для себя, понять, в чем я ошибаюсь. Почему неверующим легко представить жизнь с Нирваной, а верующим - сложно представить жизнь без нее.
> Как бы вы ответили себе на такой вопрос: "Что я буду делать дальше, как я буду жить, если Нирваны не существует, если учение Будды ошибочно?" Что вы чувствуете при этом: страх, разочарование, грусть, что-то еще?


Первая реакция - увидев тему - рассмеялся =))) Ощущение, что вопрос задает номинальный христианин-православный в душе атеист (ну как бы так) )))

Вы подходите к понятию Нирваны - как к Богу - а это просто не так)) Это все равно что назвать поток электронов просто током (шарахнуло когда) - с одной стороны сущность вроде бы таже - однако и выглядит это и проявляться может по разному.

а теперь по вашим вопросам. Лучше всего вам даст ответ ваша собственная практика медитации. Здесь я описал одну из методик - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=467

Учение Будды не может быть ложным потому что истинно - это не аксиома или догмат, а просто факт - как факт что земля в принципе глобоид=))) И ряд основных понятий буддизма - легко проверить на практике и убедиться в их правоте - только и всего=))

А вот относительно существования или несуществования нирваны как такового состояния - это вам таже иллюстрация с электротоком - покоящимся в аккумуляторе ил конденсаторе - вроде бы ток есть, но его и нет =))

Для практикующего буддиста вопрос веры или неверия неактуален в отличие от христианства и многих иных религий - потому что на самом деле буддизм - по сути всего лишь философия и методика осознания себя - чем религия как таковая - где почти все (если не все) опирается на личную веру человека во что-то. В буддизме можно (а порой и нужно) ни во что не верить - ибо лишь осознание некой сути самого себя - дает то, что всегда будет с тобой - ты сам, в отличие от религий иных. 

также и вопрос существования нирваны - вовсе неактуален для всех буддистов (хотя и не для всех конечно)

а вот почему и как "неверующий" - представляет себе Нирвану - это большой вопрос =))) - ведь упомянутые вами наркоманы тоже считают - что пребывают в нирване =)) однако на самом деле вероятно упрощенно это понимание можно иллюстрировать так: алкогольное и наркотическое опьянение - это первая и она же последняя ступень на пути к осознанию сущего.

Мне бы было интересно увидеть буддиста-наркомана или буддиста-алкоголика =))) - исходя со своего опыта могу сказать - что такое априори невозможно - если конечно это не был номинальный буддист  =))

Лично на мое сознание эта лубуда как-то не действует - или действует - скорее понижая уровень как моего осознания счастья (не путать с осознанием себя и своих действий в этом мире) так и чисто физиологического статуса. А когда иногда пригубляю в компаниях водку и прочее - то просто чтобы не выделяться своим отказом, тем паче что как правило и выпивать это не приходится т.к. внимание людей после первой рюмки переключается на закуску и получается удачно приземлить свою рюмашку рядом с чьей-то =)) (это так немного о своем ощущении от этой лубуды =)))

это краткий экскурс по вашей теме может быть завершен лишь после того - как вы сами опробуете практику медитации - иначе сложно пояснить достоверно нечто более того - что уже сказал =))

Кстати - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Буддизм - прочтя о основных истинах буддизма - вы можете понять немного больше, чем на данный момент.

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Турецкий

> Конечно, состояние внутреннего покоя и умиротворения вполне достижимо, для этого даже не обязательно быть буддистом, но буддисты верят, что они способны рождаться вновь и вновь, и на протяжении многих жизней идти к этой цели - в этом отличие религиозных людей, в данном случае - буддистов, которые следуют определенным ритуалам, для достижения этих целей, от неверующих, которые не следуют никаким религиозным целям, но, например, живут не менее праведно - без внутренних противоречий.
> Но тогда, я думаю, ответ на мой вопрос очевиден: если у буддиста не будет шанса прожить следующую жизнь более праведно, чем настоящую, т.е. если никаких перерождений не существует, он ничего не изменит в текущей жизни и проживет ее точно так же?


ммм... ваш вопрос по сути сводится к неверию в перерождение... на данный вопрос вы сможете ответить себе сами - практика медитаций позволяет в принципе это сделать - заглянуть в свое прошлое.

к тому же - ваше представление о истинных устремлениях буддистов не совсем верны - в том ключе, что буддист скорее стремится к осознанию, а уж если путь этот пролегает чрез некие общечеловеческие добродетели - то в чем-же проблема? =))

вера же или неверие в перерождение - это отнюдь не самоцель буддизма - и потому на мой взгляд - ни одного практикующего буддиста не тревожит =))) хотя выше уже обозначил - почему именно так =))

попробуйте практику медитации - это лучше и проще всего даст вам понять гораздо более, чем я могу вам сказать и что вы сможете со всего этого осознать.

----------


## Shunja

Бррр...  Нет ни сансары, ни нирваны! Есть только пустота, да и та сама по себе пуста. Да и нет её вообще!
И нет никакой души, есть алайя-виджняна, да и та в природе своей пуста.
То что Вы пытаетесь характеризовать как нирваническое состояние, есть всего лишь алайя, но насколько совершенна она бы ни была, она тоже лишь тень переходящая.
Перерождений конечно же нет.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Иллюзия, перерождаться то нечему: алайя-виджнянана (она же атман, она же дух и т.д.) как была так и есть, её природа - чистота.
Учение Будды утратит свою силу? Ха, явится новый (скажу по секрету, что все его имя знают, только это страшная военная тайна :Wink: ).

 PS/ Все эти слова праздны. Лучше углубляйтесь в себя. :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Когда душа выполняет все кармические задачи


А кто ставит задачи и зачем?

----------


## Юй Кан

Карма и ставит, затем, чтоб стояли: в пределе -- колом! : ))

----------


## Easmirnov

> Будда однозначно обладает верным воззрением.
> Обладает ли буддист верным воззрением Будды?


Любое воззрение верно только относительно самого человека и воззрением Будды никакой другой человек обладать не может, им обладал только Будда, а любой другой человек обладает только своим собственным воззрением.

----------


## Easmirnov

> попробуйте практику медитации - это лучше и проще всего даст вам понять гораздо более, чем я могу вам сказать и что вы сможете со всего этого осознать.


Я пробовал практику медитации: был дважды по 10 дней на Випассане (Гоенка), пробовал другие практики, еще хочу посетить дзен-ретрит и нахожу их вполне комфортными и полезными для личного развития.

----------


## Shunja

Любое воззрение ошибочно. Природа Будды - природа Вселенной. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Я пробовал практику медитации: был дважды по 10 дней на Випассане (Гоенка), пробовал другие практики, еще хочу посетить дзен-ретрит и нахожу их вполне комфортными и полезными для личного развития.


Попробуйте по-другому посмотреть на медитацию - не с точки зрения полезности и комфорта, а с точки зрения совершенствования сознания.

----------


## Shunja

Это как это випассана должна быть комфортной? Пардон, но при ней дискомфорта на начальных этапах не избежать. :Confused:

----------

